# Joining the can am family



## dookie

Well i pulled the trigger. Sick of working on the brute so i called a local dealer and bought a 2012 renegade 1000 xxc sight unseen. Ive been wanting a renegade so bad for a long time. Going to pick it up in the morn. Pics to follow


----------



## james83

awesome wish i could afford one ive heard there awsome machines


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## brutepower95

let us know how she rides


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice. Congrats!


----------



## jrpro130

Awesome! Welcome to the family


----------



## swampthing

welcome to the darkside, hang on.


----------



## JPBrute750

Im with you on the ''SICK OF WORKING ON MY BRUTE'' and I broke down and bought the 2013 XMR 1000!! :rockn:


----------



## adam6604

im almost at this point too, don't know how long ill keep my brute after the engine rebuild. Needs a couple other things done after that too.. i'm already focused on buying a commander or a Razer so not sure how long the brute will stay after that .lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Come on over to the Dark Side!! The grass *IS* greener on this side!! lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Congrats. I love my gade!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

I REALLY wanted to... I wanted a Commander 1000XT SO bad but... the extra $6000 price tag over the Rex was just too much.


----------



## Musclemckeester

My upgrade from a Brute will be to a Renegade...someday!


----------



## sinz

whats the pricing on the renegade 1000 and the xmr for you guys ?


----------



## JPBrute750

I was able to get my camo xmr 1000 out the door for right at $15000 which I thought wasn't bad considering they are $14899 msrp plus tax and all the fees.


----------



## brutemike

JPBrute750 said:


> I was able to get my camo xmr 1000 out the door for right at $15000 which I thought wasn't bad considering they are $14899 msrp plus tax and all the fees.


O my God there is no way I will pay that for a dam quad....I could buy two brutes for that and have change left over.


----------



## Rozzy

He did say greener...Think he means cash plus but the ex-warrenty. Guys around here can not keep the 1000 out of the shop


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Well my outty 1000 had to go to the shop once for a manufacturer defect and was fixed under warranty. Since I got it back I haven't had the first problem but I got a base model with tires rims exhaust and lift I didn't want power steering or air ride suspension because of the extra headaches that go with them. I am a firm believer that a bike is only as good as the man or woman that takes care of it and I take really good care of my Can Am because I spent so much on it. With that said I have several friends with Hondas yamahas and polarises and it seems every ride I have pulled one of them home after they talked down on my outty the Hondas and yamahas are all broke down and all the polarises which is what most of the guys I ride with have they have to stop and fix something in every ride. The common factor in these bikes with problems is low maint if any at all. So the moral of the story is take care of what you get and have some throttle control and your bike will last for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblackbrute

15k for a bike thats ridiculous. Ill stick with my brute. I bought a brute and a teryx for just a lil more than that. People must sure love them can ams to spend that kinda change. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300

Apparently many of y'all haven't priced out a new brute with any options. That's why jrpro130 bought the '12 1k renny, it was about the same money. 

XMR = Power steering, air-ride/on-board air, factory snorkels, ITP wheels, 30" silverbacks, rad relocate, max chassis & full factory warranty with all those items. - No production brute is even remotely comperable to that. 

How much are wheels, tires, snorks, rad relocate, etc going to cost you on top the base price of those brutes? None-the-less once you put that stuff on your warranty goes out the door.


----------



## phreebsd

ATV's sure are expensive these days!


----------



## Crewsing

A friend of mine just picked up a 2013 800 xmr for 11K otd. It is bad *** but he spends more time at the wash down station then in the mud. I would like to get the shorter version of the 100 xmr but I am a bogger on a budget. My old 800 sportsman with laws will have to do till I hit the lotto. I still go through more than my xmr buddy on a 6k bike. Ha Ha


----------



## Guest

Reeeeediculous expensive but....you'll like it though. Mudslinger800x schools everyone around here with his 800 w/ 30 backs. That is, when it's not overheating lol. Don't worry that's an inside joke. Didn't want his head to get all blowed up. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Goodtimes said:


> Reeeeediculous expensive but....you'll like it though. Mudslinger800x schools everyone around here with his 800 w/ 30 backs. That is, when it's not overheating lol. Don't worry that's an inside joke. Didn't want his head to get all blowed up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Haters will hate


----------



## Guest

Oops! Didn't see how old this post was

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300

phreebsd said:


> ATV's sure are expensive these days!


No doubt about that, but the more expensive ones also have a lot more features than they used to.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Everybody has there opinions. Cause if u ask me a brute is on par plus some with a can am. Ill save about 4-5k on price tag and spend about 1500 on all the upgrades. Money in my pocket. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 650Brute

I'd really like to play around on a new Brute, mine is an 06', (far from stock) I enjoy it tremendously. The newest Brute I have been in was an 09, I was impressed.

Having said that, I've been on a 2012 outty, again, impressed. I'd like to see how the two compare.


----------



## JPs300

bigblackbrute said:


> Everybody has there opinions. Cause if u ask me a brute is on par plus some with a can am. Ill save about 4-5k on price tag and spend about 1500 on all the upgrades. Money in my pocket.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 
Priced a '12 brute out? - They're as much as an X or XT can-am, so zero savings. 

Comparing a base model brute to an XMR and saying the can-am is $4-5k more money is like comparing McDonalds to a steak house and complaining the porterhouse isn't on the value menu....


----------



## bigblackbrute

New brutes around the house are about 9500-10000 were can ams are 11500 plus for base modle and out the roof for the high end modles. Still cnt see myself buying a can am even if they are cheaper. Seems like everybody that has one around here cnt keep drivetrain together. Guess we just get the lemon can ams since everybody else says they are the best thing since sliced bread. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Polaris425 said:


> I REALLY wanted to... I wanted a Commander 1000XT SO bad but... the extra $6000 price tag over the Rex was just too much.


*Only gave $12500 for my 2012 Commander. Dealer had 2 "last year" models. One they let people test drive, and then the one I bought that was still in crate-they had to put together for me. It had 2 minutes on it when they loaded it on my trailer.*

*I looked at the 2013 Teryx4, (which they wanted $12700 for). For the power and comfort I went with the Commander for a few hundred dollars more. Its all personal preference IMO- I once said after I totalled the black 08 Brute and then buying the 09 Outty Max, "Can't see myself buying anything other than a Can Am" and so far I have stayed with that statement (although I looked VERY hard at the Polaris 900XP RZR/RZR4.*

*....and I came really close to putting down the $500 deposit for a Maverick. The bed space killed the deal on the Maverick-I hunt too much for that kind of bike. Just personal preference*


----------



## Polaris425

$13,500 OTD? or sticker? Either way... DANG. Dealers around here werent ready to work a deal like that. They were stuck too hard on that $16000 price tag. otherwise I probably would have one in my garage, instead of the teryx! Which sucks, cause I REALLY REALLY wanted the 1000XT.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

JPs300 said:


> Priced a '12 brute out? - They're as much as an X or XT can-am, so zero savings.
> 
> Comparing a base model brute to an XMR and saying the can-am is $4-5k more money is like comparing McDonalds to a steak house and complaining the porterhouse isn't on the value menu....


*Nice comparison...LMAO!*

*My 08 Brute was $6495 new back then. I had over $15K in it when it went belly up...*

Same bike today is nearly $11K, and its still the same bike...plus power steering...that's it! Kawasaki is not even trying to catch up with everyone else in the ATV scene

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> $13,500 OTD? or sticker? Either way... DANG. Dealers around here werent ready to work a deal like that. They were stuck too hard on that $16000 price tag. otherwise I probably would have one in my garage, instead of the teryx! Which sucks, cause I REALLY REALLY wanted the 1000XT.


 *I wanna say they were getting $15300 (XT model) for the 2013's when I bought my 2012. I wanna say the base model Commanders were ~ $14500. I didnt want the power steering on the 2013's anyways. I can get the power steering unit for ~$700. The $13500 was the sticker price (God I wish I could have gotten it $13500 OTD!!) I also got a couple extra accessories with the deal for maybe 1/4 of what they would have been if I had waited and ordered them through the parts department at a later date. Salesperson really took care of me on that part. *


----------



## Polaris425

Nice... Maybe I'll find a good deal one day and upgrade lol. No more miles than I've put on this Rex, and considering the deal I got on it, I could probably dang near get out of it what I have in it.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*Not to Jack thread, but I'm still considering selling my 09 Outty Max, but since it's paid for and has hardly been used (barely 80 hrs) I think I'll just keep it for now. I still ride it around deer lease and a couple decent creek crossings on the lease. The Commander isnt getting snorkles or anything like that...for now*


----------



## brutemike

This goes on and on but I can get a new ps brute for 8200 otd.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea, when I was getting my gade, just before the 13's came out...so the 12 camo brute with PS was 9912, my gade was 10449, (both OTD price) I got a base model no power steering.

The 2013 prices are 11800 OTD for the gade and 10600 for the camo brute*right now*, I just priced them and a friend of a friend got a gade instead of the brute.

If you are talking non PS brute, a 2013 non PS is in the 9 range, a 2012 can be had around 8300 if you can find them...very hard to find a dealer with any left over.



For me it was a no brainer, for 500 extra bucks get in a can am....

Looking back I would have got a brute with no PS, but I love my ham now that she's up in the air a little more

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------



brutemike said:


> These goes on and on but I can get a new ps brute for 8200 otd.


I wish I knew that man, my buddy was lookin for one it would have actually paid to have it shipped here, the 13 brute with PS is just over 10, the camo is 10600


----------



## Beachcruiser

My 07 brute was a blast but it doesn't even hold a candle to my 07 gade. Only thing i miss about the brute was the racks, but the gade does have rear mounts for an aftermarket rack. If I had to buy a new toy it would most likely be a maverick. Although I'd rather spend 15k+ on a used vette. :bigok:


----------



## brutemike

jrpro130 said:


> Yea, when I was getting my gade, just before the 13's came out...so the 12 camo brute with PS was 9912, my gade was 10449, (both OTD price) I got a base model no power steering.
> 
> The 2013 prices are 11800 OTD for the gade and 10600 for the camo brute*right now*, I just priced them and a friend of a friend got a gade instead of the brute.
> 
> If you are talking non PS brute, a 2013 non PS is in the 9 range, a 2012 can be had around 8300 if you can find them...very hard to find a dealer with any left over.
> 
> 
> 
> For me it was a no brainer, for 500 extra bucks get in a can am....
> 
> Looking back I would have got a brute with no PS, but I love my ham now that she's up in the air a little more
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I knew that man, my buddy was lookin for one it would have actually paid to have it shipped here, the 13 brute with PS is just over 10, the camo is 10600


Romney cycles out of West Virginia.When jprzr on here bought his non ps it was 7200 otd same as mine 2011 was two years ago and said the ps model was 8200 or 8400 otd.


----------



## JPs300

brutemike said:


> Romney cycles out of West Virginia.When jprzr on here bought his non ps it was 7200 otd *same as mine 2011 was two years ago* and said the ps model was 8200 or 8400 otd.


2 years ago they did cost that. Today, they're what Ricky quoted - $10k. 

So $9-11k for a brute, pending options, or $10-12k for a lower end ham pending options(I say lower end, as BRP has more available options/packages than Kawi). 

They're within $1k of each other, and down here we tend to see the opposite of what bigblackbrute is saying, none-the-less the power difference stock for stock. 






Personally, I bought a left over '11 6-8months ago now(something like that); Max Limited for just over $12k OTD. Air-ride, power steering, rear seat/handles for the wifey, portable GPS clipped on the handle bars(lol). - Same dealer was $10,700 for a PS brute(which is bare-bones compared to the ham), so it was a no-brainer. 


We've got a few things that will be paid off over the next 1-2 years, which should give BRP marketing enough time to throw the QE & powersteering in the Maverick; that will be time for the wifey to have her own toy.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Guess things are just different in Louisiana. On the other hand i just like brutes alot better. Fits be better to. Im cramped up on a can am. Feels like im riding a toy. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## Polaris425

prices are different everywhere. lol i ran into that w/ the Rex. People out west saying $8-9K was a good price off the floor and I couldnt get anyone in the 4 states around me to go below $10,500 on a base model '12 and then you still had to add tax and prep. I called out west & the dealer told me the way he sells those for 8-9K is that he's adding on about 5-10K worth of custom cages and crap people want, and over charging them for it. Just making it look like they getting Rex for 8 or 9K when in reality, they are not...... He said I can put whatever I want on each individual item to make it price however they feel happy with, but in the end I'm still getting the regular price for the Rex and custom parts.

I did call every dealer w/in a 4hr radious of me though, till I found a 2011' still on the floor, Camo LE version, for $10,000 OTD..... so I jumped on it.


----------



## bigblackbrute

That is true. Found my rex as a left over to for cheap. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## JPs300

As noted before, same thing I did on my max. The 13's were coming out when I bought it so they wanted it gone. MSRP is $14,800 for a max limited typically + taxes & dealer fees/prep, I paid over $2k less than that OTD.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea exactly. For me it was a no brainer to go ham. But anyway. Can't wait to see what they come out with next. That maverick looks bad to the bone with just a 2" lift and real tires


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## brutemike

JPs300 said:


> 2 years ago they did cost that. Today, they're what Ricky quoted - $10k.
> 
> So $9-11k for a brute, pending options, or $10-12k for a lower end ham pending options(I say lower end, as BRP has more available options/packages than Kawi).
> 
> They're within $1k of each other, and down here we tend to see the opposite of what bigblackbrute is saying, none-the-less the power difference stock for stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I bought a left over '11 6-8months ago now(something like that); Max Limited for just over $12k OTD. Air-ride, power steering, rear seat/handles for the wifey, portable GPS clipped on the handle bars(lol). - Same dealer was $10,700 for a PS brute(which is bare-bones compared to the ham), so it was a no-brainer.
> 
> 
> We've got a few things that will be paid off over the next 1-2 years, which should give BRP marketing enough time to throw the QE & powersteering in the Maverick; that will be time for the wifey to have her own toy.


Thats funny because my buddy got his under a year ago for 8 otd at Romney cycles with a four year warranty but it doesn't matter everyone buys what they can afford and I wont need a computer to tell why this lite is on or **** like the cars now a days. I look at it this way its a ATV i don't need air ride power steering and so on if I did I would just get a jeep or something of the sort.Heck i'd still be under the price of a ham.But what ever floats ur boat rite.


----------



## JPs300

To each their own for sure. 

No, you don't "need" that stuff, but it's sure nice to have. I can easily put a few hundred miles on my bike over a weekend, loaded cooler, wife & I both comfortable, and at the end of the weekend no sore muscles/back/etc, and no broke quad.


----------



## dookie

Once you have power steering you'll never go back. I didnt think it would be that good. Best thing on my wheeler other than the crazy power


----------



## Polaris425

I wish I had it on the Rex.


----------



## bigblackbrute

100% agreed with brutemike

fatboyz customz


----------



## Mudslinger800x

bigblackbrute said:


> Guess things are just different in Louisiana. On the other hand i just like brutes alot better. Fits be better to. Im cramped up on a can am. Feels like im riding a toy.
> 
> fatboyz customz


A toy uh?


----------



## bigblackbrute

^^^^ yes like a lil battery powered fourwheeler. Just feels way to small to me. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## mini bogger

lol the brute haterz are just jealous. honestly every brute I've ridden felt top heavy. I love my canam



sent from my iPad using tapatalk. check out my YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/samhjr63


----------



## Mudslinger800x

bigblackbrute said:


> ^^^^ yes like a lil battery powered fourwheeler. Just feels way to small to me.
> 
> fatboyz customz


I'm not even going to dignify that will a response


----------



## Mudslinger800x

Buy I will say this.."I my not agree with what you say but I'll defend to the death your right to say it"-Peter Griffin


----------



## filthyredneck

bigblackbrute said:


> ^^^^ yes like a lil battery powered fourwheeler. Just feels way to small to me.
> 
> fatboyz customz





Mudslinger800x said:


> I'm not even going to dignify that will a response


Mudslinger you'd have to meet bigblackbrute in person to understand.....hes not a small guy by any means, I met him at River Run last year and I felt like a midget standing next to him lol.


"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bigblackbrute

Thanks filthy. You know where im coming from. Lol fella my size has got to have some room. I rode filthy's gade at RR. I looked like one of them bears at the circus on a tricycle. Lol

fatboyz customz


----------



## brutemike

bigblackbrute said:


> Thanks filthy. You know where im coming from. Lol fella my size has got to have some room. I rode filthy's gade at RR. I looked like one of them bears at the circus on a tricycle. Lol
> 
> fatboyz customz


Same here I'm 6.6" almost 300 lbs they feel like a little sport quad.


----------



## Polaris425

That's how I feel in a RZR. LOL


----------



## bigblackbrute

Yall dnt even wana see me get in a rzr. Lol

fatboyz customz


----------



## filthyredneck

bigblackbrute said:


> Thanks filthy. You know where im coming from. Lol fella my size has got to have some room. I rode filthy's gade at RR. I looked like one of them bears at the circus on a tricycle. Lol
> 
> fatboyz customz


LOL Walker told me he hoped for my sake that you didn't decide that you wanted to keep it cuz there was no way me and him was gonna be able to take you :bigeyes:.....and yeah, you made it look a power wheels for sure. At least now it "appears" to be a little bigger with wheel spacers and 31s compared to how it was then with only stock wheels and 29.5s.


----------



## brutemike

bigblackbrute said:


> Yall dnt even wana see me get in a rzr. Lol
> 
> fatboyz customz


Yea I tried that over Christmas shut down that was a joke.


----------



## bigblackbrute

filthyredneck said:


> LOL Walker told me he hoped for my sake that you didn't decide that you wanted to keep it cuz there was no way me and him was gonna be able to take you :bigeyes:.....and yeah, you made it look a power wheels for sure. At least now it "appears" to be a little bigger with wheel spacers and 31s compared to how it was then with only stock wheels and 29.5s.


Lmao. I wouldn't do that to ya filthy. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## bigblackbrute

brutemike said:


> Yea I tried that over Christmas shut down that was a joke.


Yeap. Lol

fatboyz customz


----------



## Guest

bigblackbrute said:


> Thanks filthy. You know where im coming from. Lol fella my size has got to have some room. I rode filthy's gade at RR. I looked like one of them bears at the circus on a tricycle. Lol
> 
> fatboyz customz


Lmao...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killer666

so i joined the darkside, got a 2013 renegade 1000, didn't get the xxc cause i really didn't want power steering. gonna keep it stock, for now, but if anyone knows any diy mods i could let me know. of course i would never sell the brute, keep it for when the gade breaks down lol


----------



## Polaris425

Nice


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Very nice. I like the pic of the brute by the gade. Do go neglecting it now that there's a new toy in the garage. Lol


----------



## killer666

no no i'll use the brute as a mud machine/wifes quad and use the renny as a trail bike for now.


----------



## whitesuspect

Ostacruiser on youtube.... enough said! Can-Am 4ever!!!!


----------



## JD GREEN

I just priced an 800can am and they could get me out the door for a little less than the brute. I'm not looking to trade but if i was it would be a tough decision.


----------



## JPs300

If you ever get power steering you'll never have another bike w/o it.


----------



## xmr650

*xmr 650*

Got the new 2014 Xmr 650 and love it minus the mud water i keep getting in the clean tube


----------



## dookie

Ill never go with out power steering again. Love it!!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider

dookie said:


> Ill never go with out power steering again. Love it!!!!!


I feel the same way! Never thought it would make this much difference.


----------

